# What is the scale used in this song?



## PresenTense

It's a pop song and it uses the next chords all over the song:

Em - F - Em - C - Am - Bb - Am - G


----------



## david johnson

E minor/G major are the same key signature, if that helps


----------



## Dim7

david johnson said:


> E minor/G major are the same key signature, if that helps


How? There is no F# in the chord progression at least, there is F on the other hand, sometimes even Bb but mostly B. It's vaguely A minorish I'd say....


----------

